# New 3x3 avg wr



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

1	Erik Akkersdijk	9.71 11.11	WR	Netherlands	9.71 10.25 12.71 14.58 10.38

anyone have video? =P


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

:O Wow, two counting (low) 10s? That's insane. But I knew he could do it! Go Erik!


----------



## maxcube (Feb 23, 2009)

Erik rocks!!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

what?

he's got so many 1s on his wca profile lol


----------



## maxcube (Feb 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!



Never heard of THE Erik Akkersdijk!?


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!



If you haven't heard of him, you're not worthy of posting in this thread. 
Erik's a beast!


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!



I've not heard of Erik until I asked Phil Thomas about 2x2 on Gabbasoft like 3-4 months after I started cubing, LOL.

Which fast cubers have you heard about?
Back then, I only knew about Chris Hardwick, Tyson Mao, and Harris Chan.
But I found this site through Macky's and Erik's sites.

Now Erik has the single and average. What was the last time that happened? Nakajima? Before that?


----------



## bundat (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakajima has been thrown off his throne, both of them. 
Is his age is finally over, and it's Erik's now?


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, i knew this would happen and Nakajima said he barely practices 3x3 anymore


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, he said that he would start if someone broke his record.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!



I don't have enough dots on my keyboard to properly comment on this.


----------



## byu (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakajima will make a comeback, I'm sure. Sometime this year or next year, he will amaze the whole cubing world with a sub-11 average and a sub-7 single. I refuse to believe that Nakajima is no longer King of Cubing.

EDIT: Michal Halczuk also beat Michael Gottlieb's previous 7x7x7 WR.

EDIT 2: Nakajima had 293 days of holding the average. How long will Erik hold it?


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

yea true  

he will comebck


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

byu said:


> Nakajima will make a comeback, I'm sure. Sometime this year or next year, he will amaze the whole cubing world with a sub-11 average and a sub-7 single. I refuse to believe that Nakajima is no longer King of Cubing.



He's still the World Champion. I wouldn't be too surprised if he got a sub-11 average, but sub-7 single would be crazy. Even at Nakajima's speed it would have to be either really easy or really lucky.



byu said:


> EDIT: Michal Halczuk also beat Michael Gottlieb's previous 7x7x7 WR.



And Dan Cohen's 6x6x6 WR.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Erik, but he's awesome!
> ...



Yes, Nakajima was the lst one to hold it, and i think before that it was Eduward Chambreon( i know i didnt spell it right) and hes from france, he used to have the single before Nakajim.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

Indeed. The only people to ever hold the 3x3 single and average WR at the same time were Shotaro Makisumi (got both at Caltech Winter 2004 and Caltech Spring 2004), Edouard Chambon (got both at Murcia Open 2008), Yu Nakajima (got both at Kashiwa Open 2008), and Erik Akkersdijk (single was at Czech Open 2008, held it until he got the average at Benelux Open 2009). So actually Erik seems to be the only person to have held both the single and average at the same time, who DIDN'T get them both in the same competition.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 23, 2009)

i read somewhere that erik made a new method and that he is learning it. i think it was on jason baum's zbf2l update. he said something like "i will also post when i learn big parts of my method too". this might be the effect of his new method. i couldnt find info on it anywhere, but now he might let the secret out..


----------



## byu (Feb 23, 2009)

I want Nakajima to have the record back. If you agree with me, put this in your signature:

Member of the Support Nakajima Club


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

It would be easier to tell right away if someone had a video of it. Otherwise we have to wait. If he really does have this method.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakaji's mad... lol
I'm so excited to see this... he promised better 3x3x3 averages if his record gets broken... official 10.xy?! 




byu said:


> EDIT 2: Nakajima had 293 days of holding the average. How long will Erik hold it?



when's the next Japanese tournament?


----------



## BigSams (Feb 23, 2009)

meh, i think it is probably an extension to fridrich (not zb). no one in their right mind would just cast away all their fridrich algs. would be too painful. imagine never using your f2ls, olls and plls again. EVEN THE THOUGHT HURTS.

and i'm pretty sure he has this method. why would he lie?


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Feb 23, 2009)

First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome 



ananbc said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > lol, i knew this would happen and Nakajima said he barely practices 3x3 anymore
> ...



Mmm...I don't restart practice of 3x3x3. Because I can beat WR for now. I know 11.11 is good, of cause. But not that good.(No offense Erik, it's a good record) Now, I need competitions, not practice ;-)
And I don't like 3x3x3 very much. I like bigger than 5x5x5 and Megaminx. 

My next competition is Osaka Open. But I don't compete 3x3x3 :-( Because it has limit of events. We can compete only 4 events. I really scared...

EDIT:


byu said:


> I want Nakajima to have the record back. If you agree with me, put this in your signature:
> 
> Member of the Support Nakajima Club



Please stop.


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What four will you be competing in?

That's too bad about the limit, we all look forward to seeing you compete in 3x3 again very soon!


----------



## ananbc (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no,then we wait for ur new record in Megaminx or 5,6,7layer cube


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...






When is Osaka?
And what 4 events? 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Megaminx and....?


And to whoever said before, it's spelled Edouard Chambon.


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Feb 23, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> When is Osaka?
> And what 4 events? 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Megaminx and....?
> 
> 
> And to whoever said before, it's spelled Edouard Chambon.



2009/03/28

5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and Megaminx. *sigh*


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2009)

So with some competitions having limited numbers of events, how long someone holds a WR doesn't say too much.

Congratulations to Erik, and good luck to Nakajima!
Sub-12 averages are great for a competition, but not so amazing overall. Still, it's a WR, so respect.

Nakajima, take your stackmat to the competition and do a 3x3x3 average of 5 unofficially, for fun.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> i support nakajima



I support both.


----------



## teller (Feb 23, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk rules all galaxies!


----------



## maxcube (Feb 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > i support nakajima
> ...



I support all cubers.


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats, Erik.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Erik! Now, time for my turn at TOW in 2009/03/07. Hope I don't get super sick like in TOF again -.-"


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I want Nakajima to have the record back. If you agree with me, put this in your signature:
> ...



Owned! Both are cool and really fast cubists. Both earned their records. No need to argue who is better.


----------



## toast (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Erik, and good luck to any others who wish to gain the WR. (;


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you pronounce Erik's last name?


----------



## byu (Feb 23, 2009)

I've wondered that too. He has a YouTube video on how to pronounce Dutch names.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7751


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakajima is so humble.

I predict Harris Chan will regain the WR average.


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow!!! i hope this motivates nakaji to practice 3x3 again haha...great competition  



fazrulz said:


> Nakajima is so humble.
> 
> I predict Harris Chan will regain the WR average.


regain...? did harris ever have the WR average?


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to Erik and good luck to Harris! (Even though I would like to hold on to NAR a bit longer)


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> wow!!! i hope this motivates nakaji to practice 3x3 again haha...great competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> did harris ever have the WR average?


No, he hasn't (yet )


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Well, if Akkersdijk can get a 7.08 PLL skip, Nakajima can probably get a 6.xy PLL skip... >_>
> 
> And that's a shame, Yu; hopefully you'll be able to beat it within the year, then we can all embrace the re-alignment of the stars! (LOL at my lame astrology joke).
> 
> ...


This isn't a bashing thread by any means. Please stop it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2009)

Indeed, this heats up the 3x3x3 competition again..
though i'm sure sub-11 can easily be broken if the top cubers perform at their best
My prediction is that there'll be a sub-11 average by end of this year


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > wow!!! i hope this motivates nakaji to practice 3x3 again haha...great competition
> ...


I recommend you get an idea. (You could also check Harris's page.)


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Nakajima is so humble.
> 
> I predict Harris Chan will regain the WR average.



No Harris won't get it. He doesn't seem to perform to his great standard like at home. Nothing against Harris though, he's a top speedcuber.


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

I still think Breadan Vallance has potential  one of the few people in the world to average sub 10 of 12? 32s PLL time attacks? If he just didn't get so nervous at comps I think he'd be top 5, easily.


----------



## dChan (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, nice job Erik. If we keep pushing the limit like this my mind will explode at all the times of the top cubers.

Also, I think we should all congratulate Erik and not wish that someone else was the world record holder as some people seem to be doing.


----------



## Erik (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Yu and all others,
I know it's not THAT good, I'll be the first one to say that. 2 high 12's are really bad. On one I misslotted and on one I flipped an edge on F2L and +2'd it too. We all know Yu, Harris, me and others all got way better averages of 12 than this. Probably all under 10 sec too. This is just the beginning. If the average world record is not under 10.50 before the end of the year I will be very surprised.
I don't expect this record to stand for a long time, but it's just nice to have had the average record too one time 
Actually, I already gave up hope and got depressed after the 4th solve. I was quite sure I messed up a WR avg (AGAIN), but then got another good solve.
I did not practise for this and I had to use the old 7.08 cube, which is a bit poppy and locky now, because my other good cube is now too loose, also 4 hours of sleep don't really help to activate your brain. 

About the video(s): I would be surprised if there are more than 2 or 3 solves cought on tape 

'Funny' fact: 11.11 average without any 11's in the average is weird 

@ Michael (qqwref): I hope you can get back the 7x7 wr!
@ abr71310: get lost and stop posting or change your attitude please
@ KubeKid73: ah well, I guess you heard of me now, now that I care that much about well-known-ness
@ Escher: he is certainly not the only one with a sub-10 average of 12 at home, he's really good but he can't do good yet at competitions. That's also part of cubing, I'm sure he will improve in competitions too though.


----------



## Joël (Feb 23, 2009)

Erik is gewoon een ziekelijke eindbaas!  whoehoeeeeei!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Now Erik needs to start practising for the most-important-of-them-all: The missing 2x2x2 average.

And don't complain about 4 hours of sleep Erik. It was your own choice to stay up and have some mindless fun. And do you really think it is a coincidence that there were 11 girls and that you did 11.11? Maybe next year 1 or 2 of them will be sick 

(end to Joel: Endbosses are there to be beaten ...... after lots of practise)


----------



## Zava (Feb 23, 2009)

haha, Erik is mystical  with 11 girls there, he does 11.11 avg, with a judge whose room number is 708, he does a 7.08 single ^^


----------



## Rama (Feb 23, 2009)

byu said:


> I want Nakajima to have the record back. If you agree with me, put this in your signature:
> 
> Member of the Support Nakajima Club



I am glad that you are glad for Erik to get this amazing World Record.


----------



## ManuK (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats,Erik!!.Hope you get a sub-11 average in a competition soon..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> 2009/03/28
> 
> 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and Megaminx. *sigh*



Erik will keep the WR average 3x3 for a bit longer, but he lost the megaminx average WR by that post.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> I still think Breadan Vallance has potential  one of the few people in the world to average sub 10 of 12? 32s PLL time attacks? If he just didn't get so nervous at comps I think he'd be top 5, easily.



At least, I would say, 50 people have had averages at home better than the current WR average. They all have a chance at top5. I would hardly say Braendan would "easily" get it.


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I still think Breadan Vallance has potential  one of the few people in the world to average sub 10 of 12? 32s PLL time attacks? If he just didn't get so nervous at comps I think he'd be top 5, easily.
> ...



heh, i will admit i'm overoptimistic about breandan vallance... its just nice to have a world class (whether or not top 5/10 or whatever) solver from the UK - the general standard is pretty poor in comparison to say, the Netherlands, the US or Japan...


----------



## panyan (Feb 23, 2009)

good going!


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2009)

Finnaly, I think this WR will make Nakajima practise again. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2009)

This leads the the question, when the WR average gets down to a certain level, say, a very lucky sub-9, will that be a discouragement to aspiring cubers out there as it is nearly impossible to beat that, at least with the current available methods.


----------



## SRV (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Done Erik!!!!  
I hope to see Nakajima practise again soon because I like 3x3 speed way more than any other event...


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 23, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> This leads the the question, when the WR average gets down to a certain level, say, a very lucky sub-9, will that be a discouragement to aspiring cubers out there as it is nearly impossible to beat that, at least with the current available methods.



Perhaps. However, one could take the point-of-view that once the WR is that low (WLOG, say Erik gets it), the others (Harris, Yu, Edouard, Rowe, Tomasz, Andy, and all the others I did not mention) would work harder to obtain the same in competition. I personally don't view the 7.08 as a discouragement for cubing, although I'm nowhere near that even given an LL skip; rather, I view it as a state I can achieve given lots of dedicated practice. Plus, note that most people are aiming for more achievable goals: there are more people aiming for "how can I get sub-20?" than "how can I get sub-13?"


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Plus, note that most people are aiming for more achievable goals: there are more people aiming for "how can I get sub-20?" than "how can I get sub-13?"



I know im spamming the forums today (I'm avoiding work) but maybe the reason why more people ask 'how to get sub20?' than 'how do i get sub 13?' is because once you get to less than twenty seconds and start aiming lower, you begin to realise that you are just going to have to practice...


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, note that most people are aiming for more achievable goals: there are more people aiming for "how can I get sub-20?" than "how can I get sub-13?"
> ...



Haha, that's true. Still, 'tho, I still do 7x7x7 even though there's hardly a hope for qualifying for the US National cuts.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2009)

First of all: congratulations Erik!

Can I just say that I think that it's an honour to have many of the top cubers post on here (andy, harris, erik, yu)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> This leads the the question, when the WR average gets down to a certain level, say, a very lucky sub-9, will that be a discouragement to aspiring cubers out there as it is nearly impossible to beat that, at least with the current available methods.



I don't think too many people are cubing only because they want to try for a world record. When I get a personal best average I don't go "oh no, the world record is so far away, I'll never get there " but rather "yes! I'm improving!". So I think no matter how fast the WR is, people will still keep learning to cube and practicing, so that they can compete with each other and with themselves.


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > This leads the the question, when the WR average gets down to a certain level, say, a very lucky sub-9, will that be a discouragement to aspiring cubers out there as it is nearly impossible to beat that, at least with the current available methods.
> ...


I agree completely. I will be happy when the WR avg gets sub-9, as it means I will always have room for improvement. I don't solve to get the WR, I solve because I like to. Setting PB's and competing is also quite fun.

Side note (PM me to respond if you're interested in responding):
qqwref, do you remember a couple years back when you insisted you will never be sub-15 on the 3x3, no matter how much you practice? I thought about that today and laughed.


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> This leads the the question, when the WR average gets down to a certain level, say, a very lucky sub-9, will that be a discouragement to aspiring cubers out there as it is nearly impossible to beat that, at least with the current available methods.



I would hardly say your concern is new...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> @ abr71310: get lost and stop posting or change your attitude please



Calm down it was meant in good fun.

Great work.


----------



## Mr. E (Feb 24, 2009)

Eric has by far the most epic last name EVER!!


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > @ abr71310: get lost and stop posting or change your attitude please
> ...




Yes we all saw it was really obvious just only joking.... (<- sarcasm, just so you know)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr. E said:


> Eric has by far the most epic last name EVER!!


 
No - daniel sEPICh has the most epic last name ever.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 24, 2009)

Touché, Michael.

Oh yeah, congrats on the world record. Now win back your 5x5 WR because you seemed to dramatically slip down the rankings in a fortnight or so


----------



## Gparker (Feb 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Yu Nakajima said:
> 
> 
> > First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> ...





oh my bad


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 25, 2009)

maxcube said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ISuckAtCubing said:
> ...



I support myself


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

Erik said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Well, if you can't see through the sarcasm in the first place, why comment on it?
Really ruins the entire point of a "joke".
I meant it in a tongue-in-cheek way, if you want to misinterpret it and flame me for it, go ahead, but I don't know who's going to end up looking stupider by the end of it all.


----------



## dChan (Feb 25, 2009)

@abr71310: The guy that says "stupider" will?


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats, Erik! Several times better than I can do at home.


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Congrats, Eric! Several times better than I can do at home.



That's the second time someone spelt his name wrong. Look at his damn user name!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 25, 2009)

Erik, first and foremost, fantastic job getting the new WR.



Erik said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



I didn't notice much wrong with what abr71310 said in his original post (?deleted?) But maybe there was something offensive to a different culture? Were you offended he said "old dog"? That is a compliment like "you sly fox". It's something you would say to a pal. Or were you offended by him trying to stir up some rivalry?


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

tim said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Eric! Several times better than I can do at home.
> ...



Thanks for kindly pointing that out . I know it's spelled with a "k." Just a crappy place for a typo I guess.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Erik, first and foremost, fantastic job getting the new WR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it was a combination of the both, but by any standard it obviously offended SOMEONE and I deleted it.

I wasn't trying to offend, or stir up rivalries, but more like say "Hehe, nice one; what's next?"...

Obviously I suck at putting messages across digital mediums.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Erik, first and foremost, fantastic job getting the new WR.
> ...



It's just much harder to catch sarcasm over the internet since you can't change your tone of type.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 25, 2009)

Stephen Pochmann posted a video on Erik Akkersijk's new average WR on youtube... he didn't vieotape all of Erik's solves, but he has some.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. Congrats Erik!


----------



## Rama (Feb 25, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Stephen Pochmann



I taught it was Steven Pokémon? sarcastic


----------



## moogra (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I could get even one 1 11.11 time in a competition.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought the secret to getting 3x3 WR was to do a "fist pump" after each good solve. I admire Yu Nakajima for letting other people experience WRs. Oh yeah, and good job again, Erik!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2009)

Rama said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Pochmann
> ...



Haha! Classic.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...


And that is why smilies exist.
 means sarcastic


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I support all supporters!


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I thought the secret to getting 3x3 WR was to do a "fist pump" after each good solve. I admire Yu Nakajima for letting other people experience WRs. Oh yeah, and good job again, Erik!



The second sentence you wrote made no sense whatsoever. I do agree with the last sentence, though.


----------



## Carlos (Feb 26, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Nakajima is so humble.
> ...


The difference between Harris' and Nakajima's best average in competitions is 0.22 second. Why does Harris is not as good as Nakajima at competitions? Both have managed to get sub10 average at home. 

I like them both. 

Congratulations do Erik.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 26, 2009)

dChan said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the secret to getting 3x3 WR was to do a "fist pump" after each good solve. I admire Yu Nakajima for letting other people experience WRs. Oh yeah, and good job again, Erik!
> ...



It seemed to me that Yu "Fist Pump" Nakajima did not seem to push his 3x3 skills further once he had the WR. It was like he was waiting for someone else to claim the title. Now, he likes focusing on bigger cubes instead of trying to immediately reclaim the 3x3 WR. I interpret this as being "gracious", letting someone else hold the title for awhile, rather than trying to take it back. ... But perhaps I am over analyzing.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 26, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I thought the secret to getting 3x3 WR was to do a "fist pump" after each good solve. I admire Yu Nakajima for letting other people experience WRs. Oh yeah, and good job again, Erik!


-_- ..... what do you mean he "let" other people experience WRs?

EDIT: nvm , late resoponse. ppl already quoted this while i was typing


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> means sarcastic



What a wonderful paradox.
If that statement is true, you are being sarcastic, so the statement is false.
If that statement is false, you are being serious, so the statement is true.


----------



## byu (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



I support all people


----------



## Odin (Feb 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I support all cubers


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



Yes, you are.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



Is Erik being gracious about 5x5x5 and Megaminx?
No, other people have just beaten him and now he will have to practice very hard to catch up with them and even harder to beat them.


----------



## Erik (Feb 27, 2009)

Ehm.. 5x5? Yes, megaminx? No 
I already won everything possible at minx, it's useless to continue practising it. And besides, 5x5 IS more fun


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

Erik said:


> Ehm.. 5x5? Yes, megaminx? No
> I already won everything possible at minx, it's useless to continue practising it. And besides, 5x5 IS more fun


You didn't get the first official sub 60 single.
You should start practising for the first official sub 60 average


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

Sub-60 average? WHAT? WHAT? That's crazy talk!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you seen this, dChan?


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Have you seen this, dChan?



:O That's too much. My brain is going to explode just watching that.


----------

